# Muscle Chuck Experience?



## ssevey17 (Mar 13, 2014)

I just recently stumbled across these mussle chucks. I'm consodering investing in one for my router table. Does anyone have one? If so, was it worth the money?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

one!, I have THREE, one on each of my 1/2" routers. It's a case of "what you've never had you never miss" BUT, believe me, once you have used one you won't ever consider using a router without one


----------



## ssevey17 (Mar 13, 2014)

Harry, have you used it for larger bits like 3"? I've read horor stories of people who have had bad vibration problems and have even had the fly apart while using then... It makes me nervous


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Scott
We have numerous members that have muscle chucks never heard a complain here on the forum.
I believe you still can get a discount using the forum
I wish they came on all routers standard


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I use a Musclechuck on my Dewalt router and love it. Changing bits has never been easier and I've no problems with vibrations. I think you'll find it is a very well made product.


----------



## phillipsted (Sep 26, 2014)

I've got one on each of my two routers (DW618 and a Triton TRA001) and won't ever use a router without one again. Never had any vibration problems, but I don't use a lot of large diameter panel/shaping bits.

I agree with Harry's recommendation on another thread to buy a 4mm t-handle, ball-end hex wrench. It makes operating the MuscleChuck easy-peasy.

TedP


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

two of em on my tritions Service is great Used a raised panel bit with the muscle chuck no peoblems


----------



## ssevey17 (Mar 13, 2014)

Semipro, how do I get a discount on them through the forum?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Scott take into consideration Harry owns the company . Just kidding , but sometimes I wonder


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

ssevey17 said:


> Semipro, how do I get a discount on them through the forum?


I had to do some digging but I think this is the link.

Quick Change Router Chuck - Camless Router Chuck - Dewalt - Porter Cable - Festool - Hitachi - Bosch - Makita - Trend - Freud - Fein - Metabo - Carvewright


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

ssevey17 said:


> Harry, have you used it for larger bits like 3"? I've read horor stories of people who have had bad vibration problems and have even had the fly apart while using then... It makes me nervous


I must confess that I haven't used a bit as big as 3", for raising panels I use a vertical raising bit, I reckon it's much safer! Note the tall fence which makes panel raising a breeze.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Even with the discount from the company, the Amazon.com price is slightly lower. However as far as I can tell Amazon.com does not sell any of the accessories such as the other sized collets or the assembly setting rings. 

I do not own one so I do not understand what is the purpose of the assembly setting rings. The company site also sells sets of the collets, assembly rings and a wrench. 

Harry, I cannot tell from the web site just what comes with the Musclechuck by itself. How many of the accessories do you use, and is the company wrench the one you recommend? Also, which type do you use with your Makita RP2301?
Thanks


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Tom, only the MUSCLECHUCK arrives unless accessories are ordered. I bought a 1/4" and I think a 6mm reducer sleeve but I've never used them, most if not all jobs that require a 1/4" or 6mm bit is a job for the Makita RTO700 trim router. I did get the Allen key at the same time but I've found that an after market ball ended wrench is far better. The blue one was supplied and I bought the yellow one cheaply on E bay.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Harry. 
I just discovered an odd thing. Buying the combo kits with the Allen key wrench is more expensive than buying the components individually!

For all interested the Router Forum discount it still good.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Tom, I just had a look at the web site and the separate items are:
chuck...........$69.30
wrench.........$9.45
sleeve..........$28.45
Total=$107.20 whereas combo kit#1 costs only $101.60, a saving of $5.60


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

mftha said:


> Even with the discount from the company, the Amazon.com price is slightly lower. However as far as I can tell Amazon.com does not sell any of the accessories such as the other sized collets or the assembly setting rings.
> 
> I do not own one so I do not understand what is the purpose of the assembly setting rings. The company site also sells sets of the collets, assembly rings and a wrench.
> 
> ...


I've just realised Tom that I forgot to answer your question. The Makita RP2301FC uses the #9 MUSCLECHUCK


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I love the musclechuck on my Bosch 1617.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I've said so many times Bob that once a MUSCLECHUCK has been used, there is no going back to an old fashioned collet chuck with spanner/s.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

You are so right Harry, no way I would go back. I only wish they made Musclechucks for 1/4" routers so I could get one for my little Dewalt DWP611.😊


----------



## Sominus (Oct 4, 2012)

Just ordered mine today... Wish I had seen the bit about the ball-end 4mm allen key as I ordered a second one with my order!


----------



## rpludwig (Nov 22, 2011)

Harry/Mike and others with MC experience...

Purchased a Musclechuck several months ago for my DW618. Great concept and the reviews have been exceptional. 

I first used it for some hand held routing with the plunge base, noticed some vibration, adjusted it per the instructions, not much change and lived with it. 

Now recently attempted to use it mounted under my Grizz table in fixed base...the vibration was beyond tolerable, and even caused the magnetic plate adjustment screws to spin sending the plate out of adjustment...

So regretably I'm back to collets. Any thoughts, recommendations, could I have a "bad" musclechuck?

Thx in advance and happy/safe holidays to all!

Ron


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I've never come across such a problem, I would suggest that you email the company:

[email protected]


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

They stand behind the tool The web site has a phone number call it


----------



## rpludwig (Nov 22, 2011)

All good, rec'd phonecall and email from John personally, will fix or replace as needed. Great service, no doubt they'll make it right...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That is also a reason why I'm so besotted with the MUSCLECHUCK.


----------



## rpludwig (Nov 22, 2011)

Harry....I had to look that one up! LOL....

I assume it is #1 and not #2!

be·sot·ted


/bəˈsädəd/


adjective

adjective: besotted



1. 



strongly infatuated.

"he became besotted with his best friend's sister"




synonyms:

infatuated with, smitten with, in love with, head over heels in love with, obsessed with; More


doting on, greatly enamored of; 

informalswept off one's feet by, crazy about, mad about, wild about, carrying a torch for, gaga about/for/over, stuck on, gone on 

"the poor boy is so obviously besotted with Miss O'Toole" 





2. 



archaic

intoxicated; drunk.



Origin



late 16th century: past participle of besot ‘make foolishly affectionate,’ from be- ‘cause to be’ + sot.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

harrysin said:


> I've just realised Tom that I forgot to answer your question. The Makita RP2301FC uses the #9 MUSCLECHUCK
> 
> Tom, I just had a look at the web site and the separate items are:
> chuck...........$69.30
> ...


Thanks very much Harry. 
I actually did what I should have done in the first place, I looked at the website more carefully. 

A big part of my Christmas was that I am now the proud owner of my own Musclechuck. 

The RouterForums discount still works.

Quick Change Router Chuck - Camless Router Chuck - Dewalt - Porter Cable - Festool - Hitachi - Bosch - Makita - Trend - Freud - Fein - Metabo - Carvewright

I bought individual pieces with the intent of following your example and using a different wrench, so I did not order it. I assume the assembly rings prevent the bit from bottoming out, but the instructions are less than what they could be. I do not understand their package pricing. 

Musclechuck: 69.30
set of 3 collets 80.70
set assembly rings 25.70 
wrench  9.45
total 185.15

Combo kit 3, all of above: $198.50
but order Combo kit 2, no assembly rings, 154.80; my collection without assembly rings, with wrench, $159.45


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

rpludwig said:


> All good, rec'd phonecall and email from John personally, will fix or replace as needed. Great service, no doubt they'll make it right...


John is extremely anal about customer service and after purchase support. I had an issue with a 1/2" to 1/4" reducer collet and he spent almost 30min on the phone with me discussing it. A great company to deal with.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

rpludwig said:


> Harry....I had to look that one up! LOL....
> 
> I assume it is #1 and not #2!
> 
> ...


Ron I just looked it up in my dictionary and it as I intended:
Besotted; having an irrational passion for a person or thing, you had me worried for a while!


----------



## rpludwig (Nov 22, 2011)

Harry...I'm not quite up on the "Queens English", that was a good one, I've added it to my limited vocabulary!

Best for a Happy New Year down under!

Ron


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

mftha said:


> Thanks very much Harry.
> I actually did what I should have done in the first place, I looked at the website more carefully.
> 
> A big part of my Christmas was that I am now the proud owner of my own Musclechuck.
> ...


Tom, whilst I really don't know what the set-up rings are intended for, so far as inserting the bit is concerned I've found that anything over a half inch locks it perfectly. It stands to reason that the further a bit protrudes in any kind of chuck there is a chance of vibration if the bit isn't perfectly balanced. Isn't it great to buy one's own Christmas present Tom, it's the only way to ensure you get exactly what you want. I do hope that in the new year you will be fit enough to try it out.


----------



## rpludwig (Nov 22, 2011)

rpludwig said:


> All good, rec'd phonecall and email from John personally, will fix or replace as needed. Great service, no doubt they'll make it right...


Sent it to John (owner), it did indeed have a defect causing the vibration, fixed and back in service, two personal phone calls from John explaining the issue, he turned it around in a week. Bottom line, exceptional customer service, highly recommend, no more wrenches for me as others have stated.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

One router fitted with a MUSCLECHUCK plus brilliant after sales service, what more could anyone ask for!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

You talked me into it too Harry, I just ordered mine!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

After receiving and fitting it Lee, please do let us know your your impressions.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Will do Harry!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

This Muscle Chuck/DeRosa Engineering must be a small company. I gave them a call because I did not get a confirmation e-mail of my order, made yesterday (which I usually get within minutes of any online order), but I did get confirmation from Paypal that I was billed for my order (almost immediately). AND, I wanted to change my "shipping" address. Today, when I called the number on the Muscle Chuck website, I get a gentleman that just said, "hello". No company intro. Thought I might have had the wrong number. So I asked if this was Muscle Chuck, or DeRosa Engineering, and they said yes. I asked about not getting a confirmation e-mail on my order and he said he doesn't send out confirmation e-mails because he sends orders Priority E-mail and you usually get it in 2 or 3 days, before you'd get the e-mail???? Anyway, thought it was a bit strange, but since I know so many here that have order these, I'm sure I will be ok. Dude said he has gotten my order, and my shipping address change.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

John DeRosa answers the phone cause its a real small company


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

My understanding is that John is a precision engineer who, apart from inventing the MUSCLECHUCK and it's predecessor, and of course manufacturing it, makes parts for helicopters among other precision parts. I believe that he and his son operate the business. I've never heard of an order not being delivered, very fast.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Sounds good! Like I said, I know a bunch here have purchased one and had nothing but good things to say about it. Just kinda threw me off with the "Hello" and no company intro. I can't wait to get it in and try it out.


----------

